# Clonlara School?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Has anyone used them?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you have a link? I haven't used them, but I'm always interested in new ideas!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

http://clonlara.org/

We are using Calvert now but my daughter is in 7th grade and Calvert only goes up till 8th. So we're looking at Clonlara to help us put together a curriculum, keep records, and provide a diploma for high school.
We'll miss Calvert after next year...I wish they had a high school program!


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

We used Clonlara so that 2 of our homeschooled sons would have a diploma from an "official school", although they have never needed it. We did it before computers, so things may have changed, but we found them good to work with and were satisfied, as they worked well with our unschooling approach.


----------

